# Wathose mieten?



## hanspeterderhund (23. November 2002)

Kann man das irgendwo an der Ostsee?


----------



## Geier0815 (23. November 2002)

Würdest Du wirklich in &acute;ne Wathose steigen, bei der Du nicht weißt wer sie bisher anhatte und was er darin veranstaltet hat? Darüber will ich gar nicht näher nachdenken  :v  :v  :v


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. November 2002)

Warum  :v ???

Taucheranzüge werden auch vermietet und die machen sich ganz bestimmt in die Hosen, weil sie nicht mal eben schnell aus 30 oder 40 m Wassertiefe nach oben können zum pipi machen!   
Ist also alles &quot;relativ&quot;


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (23. November 2002)

:q  :q  #h  :q 


Grüße Stephan


----------



## Nordlicht (23. November 2002)

da sehe ich leider schwarz für dich, auf fehmarn oder umgebung kenne ich keinen.
evtl. solltest du dir ne billige ersteigern wenn du erstmal die sache testen willst.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (23. November 2002)

Ich würde es mal in Neustadt bei Oldenburg probieren. Dort ist Kalles Angelshop oder wie der heißt. Dort kann man zumindestens BB´s ausleihen. Vielleicht leiht er auch ne Wathose aus. Kauf Dir lieber eine . Das nächste Hochwasser kommt bestimmt zu Dir! :q


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. November 2002)

Wathosensharing....#d  :q


----------



## Ace (23. November 2002)

@hanspeterhund
deine Chancen sind extrem gering, ich hab davon jedoch noch nie gehört

aber so teuer sind die nicht mehr, kauf dir ne günstige wenns in der warmen jahreszeit ist reicht auch eine aus nylon kostenpunkt um 35€


----------



## Bellyboatangler (23. November 2002)

einfache neopren kostet ab 70 €.


----------



## Lynx (24. November 2002)

Irgend ein Boardie verleiht Wathosen mit eingebauten Leder-Tanga. :q 
Ich komm aber nicht auf den Namen. ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2002)

Hab ich auch von gehört Lynx, mit bayerischem Fußpilz zusätzlich gratis frei Haus :q  :q  :q


----------



## Lynx (24. November 2002)

Thomas, genau der ist es. :q 
Aber wie heisst den der Knabe?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2002)

@ Lynx: Ich werd mir doch nicht noch mehr die Aufmerksamkeit der BFF zu ziehen indem ich das öffentlich mache :q  :q  :q


----------



## hanspeterderhund (24. November 2002)

Ich wollte mein im Frühjahr zum ersten mal mein Glück auf Meerforellen testen!
Naja,...mal sehen...


----------



## Ace (24. November 2002)

Na dann viel Glück 
Ich verspreche dir wenn du den ersten Silberbarren der Ostsee entnommen hast lässt dich dieser Fisch nie mehr los, ging mir jedenfalls so, fische seitdem kaum noch auf was anderes...


----------



## hanspeterderhund (24. November 2002)

Dann kannst du mir ja sagen wo man ein paar Tip&acute;s bekommt!


----------



## Ace (24. November 2002)

klar was willst du denn wissen????


----------



## marioschreiber (24. November 2002)

Frag´ einfach !


----------



## fly-martin (24. November 2002)

Komm doch einfach zum MeFo Treffen von Mike Fish - da kann Dir bestimmt jemand seine Ersatzhose leihen ( ich hab z.B. noch eine  Gummi-Wathose in gr. 45 als Reserve )


----------



## Ace (24. November 2002)

ich hab noch ne Nylon in 44 als reserve


----------



## Franky (24. November 2002)

Martin, doch wohl nicht etwa die aus Latex mit pinkem Plüscheinsatz??? :q:q:q


----------



## Maddin (24. November 2002)

Mario nach Tips fragen ;+  Aber nicht nach Stränden, die sind doch alle geheim!!!


----------



## marioschreiber (24. November 2002)

@Maddin:  

Könnte auch noch ´ne Neoprenhose zum nächsten &quot;Mike-Fish&quot;-Treffen mitbringen, brauchst nur Watschuhe, da ich nur ein Paar hab.


----------



## MeFoMan (25. November 2002)

Hi,

ich muss zugeben, ich war zu faul den ganzen Tree zu lesen, daher: Falls schon mal erwähnt - sorry  :g 

Es gibt eine recht &quot;günstige&quot; Alternative:

Wenn man sowieso ständig am Kiost seine einschlägigen Angelzeitschiften kauft, kann man die auch gleich abonnieren. Derzeit haben einige der Zeitschriften Neopren-Wathosen als Werbeangebot...

Habe selber seit 2 Jahren so ein Teil, kein Luxus aber funktioniert einwandfrei. :q 

Gruß

Markus


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. November 2002)

#6 *Sauber Markus !! *  #6  :m   #h


----------

